# new plants help



## farrier (Jan 28, 2004)

i was thinking about buying some plants from aquarium garden . i would like to know if it a good or bad way to go. :lol: :?:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I just recently started growing plants in my aquarium, and now I am HOOKED! Its great! ;-)


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Farrier,










Welcome to APC?

I read your post to be asking for feedback on Aquarium Garden? Do they have an online presence? If not, please tell us where they are? I'm sure you'll get someone giving you their experiences.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I love www.aquariumgarden.com. Vic is a great person. Always gives freebies in every order, and I don't mean a cheap extra bunch of Anachris. She adds in show sized Anubias specimens! Wow!

Very understanding, quick customer service. I highly recommend this store.

Carlos


----------

